# Amarillo Shortage?



## gsouth82 (18/2/13)

My LHBS just posted on facebook that he can't get any more Amarillo hops till December. He has limited supply left and its first in best dressed.
Any one else heard this?


----------



## Nick JD (18/2/13)

Craftbrewer have this season's Amarillo.

Certain American hop retailers are creating an artificial demand (for year old stock) by doing occasional limited releases.

By the time I pay for USPS postage I save $3 on a pound ... and it's last year's. Fail.

BTW - google any USA homebrew store and check out if they have Amarillo. Yes - they are all selling it.

Australians are being told bullshit and are sucking it up. They're all selling Citra too.


----------



## DU99 (18/2/13)

Rubbish..
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hop-Pellets-450g-2012-Amarillo-8-9-AA-/121064817259?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item1c3006826b
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=559

Which state you in


----------



## gsouth82 (18/2/13)

Victoria


----------



## Yob (18/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> BTW - google _*any*_ USA homebrew store and check out if they have Amarillo. Yes - they are all selling it.
> 
> Australians are being told bullshit and are sucking it up. They're all selling Citra too.



Yakima Valley have NO Amarillo/Citra - (OK Yes they have flowers but cannot ship international)

so not *ANY* US Homebrew store is stocking..

It's my understanding these crops were in excess of 40% down on other years, who suffers for this? The Major breweries with contracted tonnages? I dont think so... Shit flows downhill and when they have a bad year, we (especially here in Australia) *DO* get a limited release. If you think that stocks will see the year out I think you are very much mistaken...


----------



## Nick JD (18/2/13)

Yob said:


> Yakima Valley have NO Amarillo/Citra - (OK Yes they have flowers but cannot ship international)
> 
> so not *ANY* US Homebrew store is stocking..
> 
> It's my understanding these crops were in excess of 40% down on other years, who suffers for this? The Major breweries with contracted tonnages? I dont think so... Shit flows downhill and when they have a bad year, we (especially here in Australia) *DO* get a limited release. If you think that stocks will see the year out I think you are very much mistaken...


Harvest is in August.

Bob's homebrew in Seattle, WA have Amarillo. Fermetables in Little Rock, Arkansas has Amarillo. Want me to google a shop in say, Lousianna, or Rhode Island?


----------



## Yob (18/2/13)

Sure do..

once again you miss the point, doesnt matter when the harvest is, it matters when and how much is shipped...

look, I dont give a toss, your love of any supplier pretty much anywhere is beyond question... dont actually know what I hope to achieve here... perhaps I just need another bruise on my forhead and another dent in the wall 

whatev floats ya boat man.

outie


----------



## DU99 (18/2/13)

farmhouse brewing has limited supply's
Wholesale Hops have none listed
Niko Brew have some old stock in 1 lb lots
you can always sub the hop with another similar hop.


----------



## Aussiedrifter (18/2/13)

I just left grain and grape and I bought a couple packs of Amarillo.


----------



## sp0rk (18/2/13)

most likely older stock


----------



## Batz (18/2/13)

Learn to live without it, really life goes on just the same. Please don't tell me you can't brew a beer without Amarillo. Or Citra or anything else, there's a whole world of hops out there.

Home brewers don't need any hard to get hops (expensive), we'll just brew with something else.

batz


----------



## Bizier (18/2/13)

Yeah, you should have thought of this two years ago mate.
If you wanted to brew now with citra and amarillo, you should have contracted it.

I feel sorry for any smaller commrecials who didn't contract, but really they should have learned their lessons in the last 5 years.


----------



## Nick JD (18/2/13)

I can still buy Amarillo. And Citra.

My freezer has all I need until August when they harvest the next crop.

What shortage? There's even a guy on this site selling 2011 Amarillo. Clearly there wasn't a shortage last year either, or he'd have sold that stuff.

Next you're going to tell me there's an oil shortage. And that's why petrol is expensive.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/2/13)

Define shortage ?
Nev


----------



## bum (19/2/13)

Less than local demand.

Define local.


----------



## brentice (19/2/13)

i recon cascade hops are awesome


----------



## yum beer (19/2/13)

Core brewing, link at top of page have Amarillo.
Got some late last year, don't know the year but looked, felt and smelt fresh as.
Have used them in a Smurto's GA, smelling and tasting great pre bottling..


----------



## Yob (19/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Next you're going to tell me.


Nope, you cant be told anything, everyone is wrong and you are right, as usual..

****.. where did they put that sarcastic font again?


----------



## Spiesy (19/2/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Define shortage ?
> Nev


demand exceeds supply... or, demand WILL exceed supply (for a projected/expected shortage).

And whilst many retailers and wholesalers do have stock, of varying vintages, there are many, BIG, hop sellers who are completely out... not milking sales for maximum profit... out of stock.


----------



## Spiesy (19/2/13)

I've got a pound of 2011, vacuum sealed, in my freezer!


----------



## rehab (19/2/13)

You guys have no shortage compared to this side of the ditch. I purchased from CB to get some and this week ONE company will have them over here but they run as a brewery too so it's split between that too so even less than normal share heading our way. 
Gotta say Im more interested in trying Mosaic from the descriptions I have read so far.


----------



## Spiesy (19/2/13)

The shortage we are talking about, is largely worldwide.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/2/13)

It looks like anyone who hasn't raised the price is out of stock so it looks to me the shortage is really a shortage of reasonably priced product ?
If you are prepared to pay then its available. I have chosen to leave it out till it becomes reasonably priced again.
Nev


----------



## Nick JD (19/2/13)

Spiesy said:


> The shortage we are talking about, is largely worldwide.


http://www.the-home-brew-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Hops_vacuum_Packed.html

Pick another country. This is fun. Haven't been able to google a homebrew store worldwide that isn't selling Amarillo yet.

You paid $35 (plus USPS postage) for 2011 crop, didn't you? :lol: It's only $30 for 2012.

Niko the Sneeko. Clever bugger - well, sure knows how to milk an Aussie or two!


----------



## DUANNE (19/2/13)

nickjd seeing that for you there is no hop shortage maybe you should start a hop bulk buy for the hard to get hops such as current season amarillo citra and hallertau. Considering the ridiculous mark ups you claim the retailers are putting on hops you could help fellow brewers by using youre superior knowledge of the hop business to deliver vast quantities of hops extremely cheaply.


----------



## Nick JD (19/2/13)

BEERHOG said:


> nickjd seeing that for you there is no hop shortage maybe you should start a hop bulk buy for the hard to get hops such as current season amarillo citra and hallertau.considering the ridiculous mark ups you claim the retailers are putting on hops you could help fellow brewers by using youre superior knowledge of the hop business to deliver vast quantities of hops extremely cheaply.


Only if you start using a full stop and beginning a new sentence. Like this.


----------



## bum (19/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Only if you start using a full stop and beginning a new sentence. Like this.


So you agree in principle to arrange the bulk buy.

Start registering your interest, boys.


----------



## DUANNE (19/2/13)

No problem nick. Put me down for a pound of each. Thanks.


----------



## drsmurto (19/2/13)

If you are prepared to pay then all the hops are available. I have 500g of 2012 Riwaka in the freezer :super:


----------



## Batz (19/2/13)

BEERHOG said:


> No problem nick. Put me down for a pound of each. Thanks.


I realize this is _tongue in cheek _talk, but if you want to prove your point Nick I'll go some of both as well.

batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/2/13)

Batz said:


> I realize this is _tongue in cheek _talk, but if you want to prove your point Nick I'll go some of both as well.
> 
> batz


+1


----------



## Nick JD (19/2/13)

Check the first page of this thread. Guy on ebay has 5 pounds of 2012 Amarillo for sale in Australia.

For $30 each. 6 months after harvest.

Divide them between yourselves and you won't run out.

You'll be drinking Rexona Sport Ales will August - when everyone will have the 2013 crop ... and still be saying they're going to run out.

Has 5 pounds of Citra too.

Ooooh, 5 of Mosaic too. What are you guys doing! QUICK, they're running OUT!


----------



## Nick JD (19/2/13)

brentice said:


> i recon cascade hops are awesome


This man needs listening to.

Some of these fashionable hops that taste like starburst lollies make grown men act like girls lining up for the latest Care Bear. Man up, use Fuggles and dry hop with PoR.


----------



## Yob (19/2/13)

Begs the question WTF do you have them sitting in your freezer for then?


----------



## Spiesy (19/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> http://www.the-home-brew-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Hops_vacuum_Packed.html
> 
> Pick another country. This is fun. Haven't been able to google a homebrew store worldwide that isn't selling Amarillo yet.
> 
> You paid $35 (plus USPS postage) for 2011 crop, didn't you? :lol: It's only $30 for 2012.


I paid $23USD for 2012 crop, from WholesaleHops. Postage, as part of a bigger buy, resulted in an additional $6.67USD. So, less than $30USD (which is a little less again for AUD) for my Amarillo - delivered.

I win.


----------



## Spiesy (19/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> You'll be drinking Rexona Sport Ales will August - when everyone will have the 2013 crop ... and still be saying they're going to run out.


Amarillo = Rexona Sport? :huh:

You is crazy, man.


----------



## neal32 (19/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> http://www.the-home-brew-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Hops_vacuum_Packed.html
> 
> Pick another country. This is fun. Haven't been able to google a homebrew store worldwide that isn't selling Amarillo yet.
> 
> ...


Just got my Niko hops. Feel bad for you man cause they are the most fragrant hops I have received. The 'old' 2011 Simcoe smelt so good as did the El Dorado. If $5 is such an issue for you I'll spot you so you can splash out. His product is always top notch and well worth the asking price.


----------



## Nick JD (19/2/13)

neal32 said:


> Feel bad for you man cause they are the most flagrant hops I have received.


Here's a online calculator to work out the actual AA% of your old flagrant hops.

http://brewerslog.appspot.com/HopAlphaCalc


----------



## Nick JD (19/2/13)

neal32 said:


> Just got my Niko hops. Feel bad for you man cause they are the most fragrant hops I have received. The 'old' 2011 Simcoe smelt so good as did the El Dorado. If $5 is such an issue for you I'll spot you so you can splash out. His product is always top notch and well worth the asking price.


Top notch last year, for sure.


----------



## browndog (19/2/13)

An amarillo shortage? Damn, I just gave 200g away......... can I unlike my own post?


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/2/13)

Cleaned up thread.


----------



## Yob (20/2/13)

hay wadda-ya-know...

hops direct... sold out of Amarillo...

http://www.hopsdirect.com/search.php?search_query=amarillo&x=0&y=0


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

They're out of Chinook too.

OH MY GOD - quick! Chinook is running out!


----------



## Ross (20/2/13)

Rubs hands in anticipation....


----------



## Aydos (20/2/13)

Ross, the amarillo you have what year was it? The last time I purchased some it was quite nice and citrusy but this time around its very bland.

Also I tried that shop in the UK that Nick jd posted and they don't ship to aus. I guess that means you can't get it for $30 then from there.


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

aydos said:


> Also I tried that shop in the UK that Nick jd posted and they don't ship to aus. I guess that means you can't get it for $30 then from there.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hop-Pellets-450g-2012-Amarillo-8-9-AA-/121069445329?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item1c304d20d1


----------



## bum (20/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hop-Pellets-450g-2012-Amarillo-8-9-AA-/121069445329?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item1c304d20d1


"Amarillo Hops are a highly sought after (and hard to come by) Aromatic Hop"


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

bum said:


> "Amarillo Hops are a highly sought after (and hard to come by) Aromatic Hop"
> 
> 
> 
> > "Amarillo Hops are a highly sought after (and easy to hold onto and charge twice start of season's retail) Deoderant Hop"


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

Best thread EVVVA.


----------



## bum (20/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> easy to hold onto and charge twice start of season's retail) Deoderant Hop"


Surely this only works if there is reduced competition (i.e. a shortage is being experienced)? Which is it - is there a shortage or no?


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

If you can still buy Amarillo this August, then we'll know that for sure I s'pose.

I have a sneaking suspicion that the shortage is in reality, people holding onto it and leaking it out to double their profit. Good for them, that's how business works and all - but it's a bit manipulative and smacks of oil companies hiking prices on the Friday of a long weekend.

Hops direct sold all their's for $17 a pound. Had they held onto it, and released it successively over the year - they could have got $35 for it. But they didn't.

Betcha there's literally tons of Amarillo sitting in freezers around the world right now.


----------



## Spiesy (20/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> If you can still buy Amarillo this August, then we'll know that for sure I s'pose.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that the shortage is in reality, people holding onto it and leaking it out to double their profit. Good for them, that's how business works and all - but it's a bit manipulative and smacks of oil companies hiking prices on the Friday of a long weekend.
> 
> ...


Global Amarillo Shortage conspiracy.

My money is on organised crime controlling the market - similar to what they did with tomatoes in Melbourne years ago.



please note my sarcasm


----------



## DU99 (20/2/13)

has only 4 packs left


----------



## fletcher (20/2/13)

is there any reason it can't be home-grown like other hops?


----------



## bum (20/2/13)

Yeah. Patent law.


----------



## DU99 (20/2/13)

someone won't share rhizomes


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

Amarillo is easy to make at home. I have the recipe. Here it is.

To 1 pound of Cascade Hops, liberally add 1 aerosol can of Rexona Sport deodorant, a teaspoon of cat wee and a dash of nectarine juice.

Let dry and package with a $35 price tag.


----------



## slash22000 (20/2/13)

Does anybody else get the feeling Nick isn't a huge fan of Amarillo? I can't put my finger on it but I'm getting this subtle vibe.


----------



## Aussiedrifter (20/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Amarillo is easy to make at home. I have the recipe. Here it is.
> 
> To 1 pound of Cascade Hops, liberally add 1 aerosol can of Rexona Sport deodorant, a teaspoon of cat wee and a dash of nectarine juice.
> 
> Let dry and package with a $35 price tag.


sounds more like the recipe for bad batch of simcoe to me... : )


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

I've used about a pound and a half of Amarillo so far in my brews.

Amarillo is sooooooooooooo 2012.

But seriously, buying hops in pounds is a great way to end up with them getting right under your skin. I've become quite bored of Amarillo and Nelson.

Still love them, just bored. I drink an A/I PA these days and want it to be "C" hoppy - back to the roots of ales.

These "fruitbowl" hops can really get on your nerves when you have pounds of them. Nice, but too dominant.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/2/13)

I remember Cascade being labeled old as well Nick, when these newer varieties came out it was like a hop revelation, funny how many are going back to the simpler taste and aroma of the original "C" hops.


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

Had a SNPA the other day and had an epiphany. Like every time I have a Pilsner Urquell ... these beers are well-dressed, not wearing a lime green leotard like some APAs these days.


----------



## Yob (20/2/13)

For someone who drinks lagers I can understand you not liking them... poor delicate thing you are


----------



## slash22000 (20/2/13)

I could drink SNPA continuously until I died of alcohol poisoning and consider it a happy death.


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

Yob said:


> For someone who drinks lagers I can understand you not liking them... poor delicate thing you are


Thank you for being so understanding of my love for a great lager.

Now, HTFU and go get yourself a box of PU.


----------



## Yob (20/2/13)

tu chet mon ami


----------



## drsmurto (21/2/13)

Yob said:


> tu chet mon ami


Tu chet? Did you mean touche'?


----------



## punkin (21/2/13)

No he means touch it. :lol:


----------



## Yob (21/2/13)

I did indeed, but it's my responsibility as a Yob to mis spell such words lest I be seen as cultured or some such dribble.


----------



## Batz (22/2/13)

http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com//ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HOPSCITRA1

Pounds of Citra back again.


----------



## Yob (23/2/13)

sold out now... must be a conspiracy :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (23/2/13)

Will you buy me a pound of Citra if they have actually "sold out" and have no more pounds before harvest?


----------



## Yob (23/2/13)

Sir, I believe you jest... I may be tempted to buy you a one way ticket so you can go check....

*conditions apply


----------

